# Thymeleaf Templates, gibts sowas?



## OnDemand (3. Jun 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein aktuelles Framkework auf Primefaces. Möchte da aber irgendwie weg, mal was neues beschnuppern. Da ich aber kein CSS Profi bin, suche ich Templates. Gibts sowas für die Nutzung in Verbindung mit Spring Boot?


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2020)

Für Thymeleaf kannst du jedes beliebige html-Template nutzen.


----------



## OnDemand (3. Jun 2020)

ah super  danke kennst du eine gute Bezugsquelle wo ich Templates für "Webapps" finden könnte?
Edit: hier werd ich glaube fündig  https://themeforest.net/


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2020)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> danke kennst du eine gute Bezugsquelle wo ich Templates für "Webapps" finden könnte?


Google?


----------

